# Reply to Master Rich Parsons



## DrBarber (Oct 31, 2005)

[Quoting Master Parsons] So, If I put up here a Challenge to Jerome to have a joint venture with me, and to make all the books open for inspection, for all people to be on good behaviour and no insulting choice words and all proceeds to go to a charity, personally I like American Cancer Society, then would this be acceptable behaviour? Would this seem like I am trying to make my point and having Jerome come to my terms and only my terms not a joint understanding. By placing this in the public eye, you kind of nail someone's foot to the ground. [End Quote]


Hello Master Rich Parsons,

Thank you very much for the invitation to put on a joint venture "Modern Arnis / FMA Seminar for Charity".  I fully and graciously accept.  The best time for me to come to Michigan would be on one of the first three Saturdays in May 2006.  I further stipulate that I fully concur with you idea of having all the books open for inspection.  Since you will hosting the event, you will have to arrange for the time, location and fees for the seminar.  I will designate a charity at a later time.

As I read the invitation, you and I will be the instructors, so I would propose that we each do a 60  90 minute presentation and then have a joint side by side program showing our respective approaches to defending against various attacks.  

Actually I do not consider your joint venture as a challenge.    You phrased your comment with a "what if" preface.  I also have no problem the idea of being on good behavior and  not using insulting words.  As I read your post, you asked several questions, but you did not impose any terms and I certainly do not feel that 'my foot has been nailed to the floor'.  

So lets move forward, establish a time, date and place, then have some fun.

If there is anything else that you feel that we need discuss about the upcoming event, please feel free to write me at escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com

Respectfully yours,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DrBarber (Oct 31, 2005)

Dear Master Rich Parsons, 

You wrote the following comment:

His own students and training partner as they referred to themselves

There needs to be a clarification of terminology.  In the IEKA, we have three (3) groupings, students, instructors and training partners.  The latter group is made up of people who have earned their black belts and have significant training with someone other than myself.  Some former staudents of mine have become training partners, but no holds both designations at the same time.  A person is one or the other!

Collectively we work as a group and share our training experiences, knowledge and information with one another as peers or equals and without any regard for titles and rank held.  Training partners are not students in the IEKA.  As individuals each member may be enrolled in other arts where they may be students or instructors in that system.  As A training partner at our IEKA practice sessions each person contributes information and ideas.  They also will lead the instruction from time to time, based on the topic being discussed and opening technique(s) being presented by one of our other members.

Membership is the training partners group is limited to black belts who are open minded about their own art, other arts and instructors.  We do not mimic one another and we look forward to a free exchange of ideas and techniques.  Our basic training goal is mutual enhancement of one another through free and open exchanges.

Respectfully yours,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Dr. Barber,

Would it be possible to provide reference links to the quotes you provide?  Thanks!  It sure helps with context.

-Dan


----------



## DrBarber (Oct 31, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hi Dr. Barber,
> 
> Would it be possible to provide reference links to the quotes you provide? Thanks! It sure helps with context.
> 
> -Dan


 
Hi Dan,

I'm not sure how to do that, however, my comments are in reference to Master Parsons' post on the "Contribution-Hartman" thread which was closed down by the admin staff, a week ago.

In trying to stay within the new forum rules, I deleted all the stuff that I considered to be old, arguemenative and negative.  I don't want a rehash of stuff that is not productive or useful.  A joint-venture seminar would be a cool thing to do, so I am hoping that we can get it going, have some fun and give a couple of charities some cash at the same time.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> [Quoting Master Parsons] So, If I put up here a Challenge to Jerome to have a joint venture with me, and to make all the books open for inspection, for all people to be on good behaviour and no insulting choice words and all proceeds to go to a charity, personally I like American Cancer Society, then would this be acceptable behaviour? Would this seem like I am trying to make my point and having Jerome come to my terms and only my terms not a joint understanding. By placing this in the public eye, you kind of nail someone's foot to the ground. [End Quote]
> 
> 
> Hello Master Rich Parsons,
> ...



Jerome Barber Ed D,

I posed the question as an example.

I never did challenge you to a joint event where I as hosting. That was your assumption, and not what I was implying. I also am not the person that claims to be a great host, while I open admit it is difficult here and previously. 

My point about this open letter stuff, and I find it interesting that you post your e-mail here, is that public discussion is not the best place to have this type of comments be made for there is too much room for misinterpretation. My e-mail and even phone number is on this site, in multiple areas, all members can contact me to discuss the issue, of hosting an event. I got a phone call today about an event, and I would have to say it was nice and honorable to have this type of discussion as business partners, where tone and inflection can be heard and questions asked immediately. 

If such an event was to occur, a discussion on the phone and or in person would have to occur. It would not have to be convenient to only one person of conflict with other people's events, as I personally try not to schedule events the interfer with other people in the same area, or in plans of travel. 

So, if you truly are serious, you know how to get a hold of me, and this public discussion should not continue. As to the books, I have no problem opening them up to anyone, who would like to review them, if it is decided that I will host, which has not been decided at this time.

Rich Parsons
248-467-9454
richparsonsjr@yahoo.com (* which is the e-mail through this system as well *)

PS: The Title Master is not required nor desired, as you have in the past, you should continue to call me Rich.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

*MT Moderator Note:*

This thread is now locked.

Please use PMs, emails and suggested contact methods to continue this discussion offline.

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------

